# Translation of Schulte's Pfeilgiftfrosche Vol 1.



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm interested in reading Schulte's book without learning German.

With the translation programs available, it seems like this is a very doable project- especially if it was something we chose to take on as a community.

I have NO desire to violate Mr. Schulte's copyrights, or cause any sort of financial loss to his fine conservation efforts. I just think it would be great to have the resource he created available in English.

Can anyone think of a way to make this happen that would benefit the author and all of us waiting for the English version?

Cheers,

Afemoralis


----------



## Jeffey_Kasparek (Jan 21, 2005)

Maybe contact a local university, and they might be able to sort it out with the translation and financial costs. Most of the life science colleges would probably be interested. In the end though, I think it all depends upon the author's wishes. Has anyone tried contacting the publisher to acknowledge an English translation, or if they would even work on it?

~ Jeff


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

The author has been talking about an english translation for years. He keeps updating and changing it, which is part of why its taken so long.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Yea. I think he will have the book in English when he starts exporting frogs.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Exporting frogs? am i out of the loop? any more info on this?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Schulte is part of the INIBICO project... which we've been waiting for them to export frogs for, lets say, a long time. Shrom's whitty comment referred to the not likely soon timeline for both projects.


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

He is in the process of getting a new book written/published.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

oh thats right, now i remember..... Wonder how/why understory managed to pull off their exports, but these guys havent yet ;(


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Wickliffe is correct about my wit. I corresponded with Schulte a couple times. The answer usually is "We are very close to exporting". It's tough to set a time line on something as difficult as exporting frogs or publishing a book. My guess is the old "Schulte" book is out of date and it wouldn't make sense to translate it now. Hopefully their will be a new book with up to date accurate info. in English.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

... that does not use the term Amazonicus.

s


----------



## steelcube (Mar 17, 2004)

...and have been fool proof by Scott.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

steelcube said:


> ...and ha*s*  been fool proof*ed* by Scott.


 :wink: 
Sorry, I couldn't resist.  

Jordan


----------



## steelcube (Mar 17, 2004)

Jordan B said:


> steelcube said:
> 
> 
> > ...and ha*s* been fool proof*ed* by Scott.
> ...


yeah.. yeah.. yeah... grammar proofed by Jordan


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

Rainer has had an english manuscript for a new volume done for quite a while now, I think over a year. The thing is massive (over 400 pages of text alone). However, if you know Rainer at all, nothing is finished until you include every tiny little detail and every possible new piece of data that comes out. I have been hounding him to get this thing published, but he is apprehensive with all the phylogenetic work being done - he doesn't want to publish something only to have it be outdated in 6 months. Jason Brown and I had the idea that he should make the book annotated, with all the hard science in the main part of the page, and the margins full of all the crazy ideas, speculations, and blanket statements that Rainer is so well known for. So hopefully this will be the format of the new book. Plus the new pictures are going to be sweet, especially with a couple of forthcoming expeditions. At any rate, I wouldn't hold my breath for this thing to be published, but eventually he will get it done.

Evan


----------



## grech (Sep 15, 2005)

> Jordan B wrote:
> steelcube wrote:
> ...and has been fool proofed by Scott.
> 
> ...


It's actually proof-read :wink:


----------



## steelcube (Mar 17, 2004)

whatever people... if it makes you feel better..
 :wink: 8)  

was meaning to say grammar checked...


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

I believe fool-proofed is hyphonated, as well.


----------



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

*Um...*

Dontcha mean "hyphenated"?

Wow. Time to put this to bed!


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

What frogs are to be exported?


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

bluedart said:



> What frogs are to be exported?


Good to see the thread moving back on topic :wink: 

Bill


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I hate to be a crudmudgeon. They have no export permits yet. Much of the info info in the book is not accepted by the scientific community.


----------



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

Out of curiosity what are you thinking of when you say "Much of the info info in the book is not accepted by the scientific community." I understand there is significant debate about some of the taxonomy presented- (E.hahneli/rubiventris for example), but not reading the German, I'm at a loss to decipher the rest (though working my way through with the Babelfish)- is there anything in particular that struck you as odd?

I don't think it's curmudgeonly at all to point something like this out. It does seem as though Mr. Schulte has added a tremendous amount to the study of Dendrobatids though, so I'd find it of interest to know what his more inflamatory ideas are.

cheers!


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

Michael Shrom said:


> They have no export permits yet. Much of the info info in the book is not accepted by the scientific community.


First part, false. Second part, somewhat true. Rainer has the habit of publishing a lot in either books, or half-way Peruvian journals, which is extremely unfortunate because much of what he has to say would be accepted by major, well-respected journals, thus making many of his claims more widely accepted. Take for instance, D. flavovittatus or E. cainarachi. You will find very few people that would dispute these as being good species, yet they were essentially never published in a peer-reviewed journal. Publishing them in a book is in this case somewhat acceptable. However, other stuff (e.g. D. amazonicus. D. imitator intermedius) probably would have never have surfaced if they were submitted to a decent journal. I guess this is the crux of the book format - it is just a book, not necessarily hard science. So be careful what you read!

Evan


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Evan would know better than I. He is right their in Peru. I'm not a scientist and am just repeating what I have read. 

When I was talking about export permits I was narrowmindly talking about exports to the U.S. When can we expect frogs from the INIBCO project to start arriving in the U.S.?


----------

